# Typical Anti Gun Supporter



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I received this from a friend in California and just had to pass it on.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Good one!


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

Easily one of the best posts I've read for some time. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

you made my day shortdrift. who wants to run short on toilet paper, LOL.
sherman


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

Shortdrift said:


> I received this from a friend in California and just had to pass it on.



Awesome!!! .... Enjoyed that post.... Thanks for sharing it....


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

That's good stuff there.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Guns kill people!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

The Fishing Addict said:


> Guns kill people!!


you have it wrong. guns don't kill people, people kill people.
sherman


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

The Fishing Addict said:


> Guns kill people!!


Yes...and forks make people fat!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Great post that is funny


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

The Fishing Addict said:


> Guns kill people!!


People kill guns


----------

